# co2 help... again



## Kyle Lambert (27 Oct 2013)

so basically im trying to do this on a budget and have decided i need some help answering a couple of questions...

would this ...  Co2 Regulator Single Pressure Manometer for Aquarium R4 | eBay fit a FE?

also would i be able to fit a solenoid at a later date to the item? ive just found that it could be a lot cheaper if i take the 2 parts and put them together myself. The cheapest reg with solenoid i could find was on the co2art site at £32.95. 

any help would be great.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> so basically im trying to do this on a budget and have decided i need some help answering a couple of questions...
> 
> would this ...  Co2 Regulator Single Pressure Manometer for Aquarium R4 | eBay fit a FE?
> 
> ...




I would go with the Co2art setup if it was me mate. As it all comes as a package which members on here have used with success. It will only take days to get to you rather than weeks, and if you have to return a faulty item, this is where problems could arise (long time for lush plants to go downhill).
Our forum sponsors have great regs such as APFUK or tank scape do UP aqua, which are popular and inexpensive too.

I myself have no experience in any other regulator than JbL ProFlora and m001.


Always support a British seller where possible too!


----------

